# KG 1 admissions new rule in dubai schools



## bhartispb (May 28, 2014)

Hello all
I am just seeking some help over the new age guidelines directed by Khda for dubai schools.
My son will be 4 years in Aug 2015 and v had planned to put him in Apr 2015 to Kg 1;but recently thy have just changed the age limit to 4 yrs by July 31st. My son is just short of 18dys to be put in Kg1 and if he is not eligible he will have to wait for one whole yr. And then in future if v shift back to India he will be one class behind of the children of his age.
Can anyone guide if there is anything which can be done so that i dont waste his one yr,like getting any certificate or so.
Thank you all
Have a great day😀


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

what is the problem if he "loses" a year? Assuming that he still retires at 60, is the problem that he will work for 37 years instead of 38 years?
Anyways are you sure about the rules? I am asking because recently similar rules were implemented in Abu Dhabi but Indian schools had a different set of rules.
And the poll you have set up is useless. There would be then another aggrieved poster saying that they are missing the cut off by X days.


----------



## bhartispb (May 28, 2014)

Thank u for ur reply

But with no offence to ur reply i am not worried how many years he is working; its just a concern coz he will be one class behind the other children of his age if in case we get shifted. And its even more worrisome coz he is just short of 18 days to complete 4 yrs.
And yes the rule is very much applicable in dubai too as read from gulf news.And the poll is just to know what others think about it and not to make anyone feel aggrieved.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

bhartispb said:


> Thank u for ur reply But with no offence to ur reply i am not worried how many years he is working; its just a concern coz he will be one class behind the other children of his age if in case we get shifted. And its even more worrisome coz he is just short of 18 days to complete 4 yrs. And yes the rule is very much applicable in dubai too as read from gulf news.And the poll is just to know what others think about it and not to make anyone feel aggrieved.


Please don't use text speak - it's against forum rules.


----------



## safirah (Mar 5, 2014)

I would ask the schools that you are considering. I read that private schools can still use their discretion for KG1 admission.

Did you check to see if you can enroll him 18 days late?


----------

